# help please



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

What am I?


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Probably hybrids sold as Electric Blue Johanni. First one also looks somewhat like Elongatus Likoma. Unfortunately there are many fish like this that are hard to ID since they are hybrids or poorly bred.


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

Had someone tell me a name and show me a pic of his which is identical....soumded like he said "Arturus" or something like that. Any ideas?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Not an Auratus, nor identical. Superficially similar.


----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

Interuptus cross auratus would explain the colour pattern and the combination of yellow and blue.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Ten Tonne Tomahawk said:


> Interuptus cross auratus would explain the colour pattern and the combination of yellow and blue.


The female color of Interruptus is yellow, so that is where the yellow probably comes from.

Personally, I think a lot of these mass market "Electric Blue Johanni" are Interruptus X Maingano crosses. After a few generations they look weird and vague, like most hybrids without selective breeding. These are very common, and yes, it is hard to tell what they are exactly because they look somewhat similar to many related fish.


----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

noki said:


> Personally, I think a lot of these mass market "Electric Blue Johanni" are Interruptus X Maingano crosses. After a few generations they look weird and vague, like most hybrids without selective breeding. These are very common, and yes, it is hard to tell what they are exactly because they look somewhat similar to many related fish.


You're right, Interuptus have the yellow ladies. I still think it's got Auratus in it, they feature a lighter shade of yellow over the very deep yellow of the female Interuptus/Johanni. Also, I agree, the Maingano and 'Joharuptus' have been mixed, the balistic lines of the Maingano have the vertical bars which is a big no no. It seems that the former melanochromis species', often labeled violet terror have had their lines blurred in more counties than one. Over here, it's only the Maingano that gets trusted. Anything with bars is immediately questioned. Sad, because I recall years before the species was crossed, vividly staring in awe as my yellow Interuptus turned deep blue over a couple of days.


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

Appreciate all the input. New to this hobby and was one of those "Go to the store and pick out some colorful fish" guys. Now that im reading into it (and YouTube) I realize the next fish I purchase will be well thought out.


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

His colors seem to fluctuate alot. This is the fish in Pic 2


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

If they are all like that, there's Auratus in there for sure. Wether the rest is Maingano or Interuptus or something similar is anyone's guess. With Maingano, they should be dark blue/light blue horizontal stripes only with no verical joining of the stripes.
Interuptus have a pattern closer to what you have with both bars and stripes, but the fish begin life yellow and then only males turn blue during sexual maturity. Auratis have stripes and are yellow, black and white, the females stay more yellow, while the males tend to loose the vast majority of yellow in favour of a white crest and black belly. The yellow remains in the fin tips and sometimes along the base of the dorsal. The shape is pretty consistent for all species. I don't enjoy the sheer number of species where I as, that you enjoy, so I can't discount many of the former melanochromis genus, but I can say there is no Chipokae or Baliodigma in there.


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

Ten Tonne Tomahawk said:


> If they are all like that, there's Auratus in there for sure. Wether the rest is Maingano or Interuptus or something similar is anyone's guess. With Maingano, they should be dark blue/light blue horizontal stripes only with no verical joining of the stripes.
> Interuptus have a pattern closer to what you have with both bars and stripes, but the fish begin life yellow and then only males turn blue during sexual maturity. Auratis have stripes and are yellow, black and white, the females stay more yellow, while the males tend to loose the vast majority of yellow in favour of a white crest and black belly. The yellow remains in the fin tips and sometimes along the base of the dorsal. The shape is pretty consistent for all species. I don't enjoy the sheer number of species where I as, that you enjoy, so I can't discount many of the former melanochromis genus, but I can say there is no Chipokae or Baliodigma in there.


Appreciate all the input. It sucks not having a definitive ientity because of my want to try and breed my fish. I'll keep posting as they grow and maybe attributes will start to be more obvious.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

They are hybrids. "Electric Blue Johanni" is the best name you can give them. They are Johanni complex mixes of some sort, they are inconsistent in appearance. They are very common. If you want to breed a pure fish, you are going to have to keep looking.

Any idea what kind of Mbuna you want to breed?


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

noki said:


> They are hybrids. "Electric Blue Johanni" is the best name you can give them. They are Johanni complex mixes of some sort, they are inconsistent in appearance. They are very common. If you want to breed a pure fish, you are going to have to keep looking.
> 
> Any idea what kind of Mbuna you want to breed?


Definite want to breed my Yellow Labs 1m/1f buying 2-3 more fems this weekend.
might get some Red Zebras too
i want 1 generation of Yellows then i wanna cross the Labs n Zebras


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

207cichlids said:


> i want 1 generation of Yellows then i wanna cross the Labs n Zebras


Why?


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

Fogelhund said:


> 207cichlids said:
> 
> 
> > i want 1 generation of Yellows then i wanna cross the Labs n Zebras
> ...


I dont really know as far as the hybriding i guess just idea of it struck my interest


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

maybe not the best idea?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I just wonder what the point is. It is a very common hybrid already available in stores, so you aren't creating anything new at all. We know what they will look like.


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

Fogelhund said:


> I just wonder what the point is. It is a very common hybrid already available in stores, so you aren't creating anything new at all. We know what they will look like.


I'm aware of how common they are I just liked the idea of doing it my self. Where I live I drive 4 hours to get the closest pet store and they don't have those. They didnt have a large cichlid selection. If I lived in a place where the store was a 10 minute drive I suppose I would just go buy them.


----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

there are over 1000 species readily available, especially in the U.S., that can actually look like what you're trying to do, but are a pure species. Why would anyone in their right mind want to cross intentionally? Take a look at the big fat mess that is the Melanochromis Johaniganoteruptus hybrid abomination. Now, try and find some pure versions of the Interuptus, Johanni or Maingano. It's not easy. Why? because people who thought like you tried to mix them 'just to see what happens' and then they have a tank full of useless hybrids. What to do, feed them to an Arowana? Handy if you had one, no you give them away or sell them 'responsibly' as advertised hybrids and so they go from person to person with dwindling respect for disclosure of the hybrid aspect. finally, some up and coming newbie to cichlids grabs them and breeds with them thinking he has the real deal and not being able to tell, he soon has a tank full of new hybrids and no Arowana.........


----------

